# قيادة الطائرات



## m66666677 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*Professional Pilot's Career Guide*
2007 | 455 pages | ISBN:0071485538 | PDF | 8 Mb​
A valuable employment tool, the Professional Pilot Career Guide provides a complete sourcebook of professional flying opportunities. This updated guide contains detailed coverage of pilot ratings and practical test standards-plus goal-achieving tips on job hunting, networking, regional airlines, the majors, and more. *Download Links (8 Mb)*

http://hotfile.com/dl/60697466/5684d05/0071485538.zip.html​


----------



## nimmmo3 (9 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر 
وربنا يكرمك يا رب


----------



## m66666677 (10 أغسطس 2010)

nimmmo3 قال:


> الف شكر
> وربنا يكرمك يا رب


 
شكرا جزيلا لردك ومرورك


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## حسام هريدى (11 نوفمبر 2012)

prince


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مهتم بالموضوع ممكن رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً
شكراً

​


----------

